

ContentMine uses machines to liberate facts from scientific literature - jcr
http://contentmine.org/

======
iokevins
This piqued my curiosity. Minor glitch--I attempted to subscribe to the RSS
feed, [http://contentmine.org/blog/feed](http://contentmine.org/blog/feed),
but it seems to not list any of the blog posts (?)

~~~
iokevins
Fixed--thanks for the quick response : o )

